# Skyrim - Wie lädt man Verzauberungen wieder auf?



## shadownappi1 (14. November 2011)

Hey Leute ! 
Hab mir am Releasedate Skyrim gegönnt - unglaublich geiles Spiel  
Naja der Titel sagt schon alles, ich weiß leider nicht wie man Verzauberungen auf Waffen wieder aufladen kann. 
Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir hier einer aushelfen könnte.
Lg Shadownappi


----------



## Asayur (14. November 2011)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, du gehst ins Objekt Menü, wählst den Waffen Unterpunkt und lädst ihn mit der angezeigten Taste (auf dem XBox Controller R und mithilfe eines Seelensteins (gefüllt mit Seele natürlich) wieder auf, je höher der Seelenstein Wert, desto mehr wird die Verzauberung wieder gefüllt.


----------



## shadownappi1 (14. November 2011)

Och Mensch, da hätt ich eigentlich selber drauf kommen müssen... danke


----------



## Nenjo27 (15. November 2011)

Auf dem PC müsste es die Taste "T" sein.


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

und wie läd man seelensteine auf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Wenn man eine Seelenverschlingende Waffe/Zauber hat und leere Seelensteine, dann wenn du deinen Gegner innerhalb von 5 Sekunden nach erfolgreicher Seelenfallenanwendung tötest wird die Seele automatisch in den Seelenstein geladen


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

top hab weder sone waffe oder sonen zauber : /


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Ich glaub ein Seelenfallenzauberbuch gibts in Weißlauf beim Hofmagier. Hält außerdem glaub ich 60 sek. und nicht nur 5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Naja bei den Waffen ist es meist dann "... wenn Ziel innerhalb von 5 Sekunden getötet wurde" war zumindest bei meinem Bogen so ^^


----------



## Asayur (20. November 2011)

Kommt auf die Ladungsgröße an, je mehr Ladungen die Waffe hat, desto weniger Lang hält es nach dem ersten Seelenfallen Procc an und umverkehrt ^^


----------

